# Class 'ZipArchive' not found



## rollerueckwaerts (9. November 2008)

Hallo Community,
bei

```
$zip = new ZipArchive;
```

kommt bei mir die Fehlermeldung:  Class 'ZipArchive' not found
Was das heißt ist mir klar. Die ZipArchive Klasse fehlt.
Durch Googlen hab ich bereits herausgefunden das die ZipArchive erst ab PHP 5.2 dabei ist, habe daraufhin kontrolliert. Ich habe version 5.2.3
In der php.ini habe siehts so aus:


```
;output_handler =
zlib.output_compression = On
;zlib.output_handler =
```

Bin mir da auch nicht so sicher ob ich die richtigen Einstellungen getroffen habe.
Doch in der phpinfo() von Mamp steht die zlib drin.


```
Registered Stream Filters 	string.rot13, string.toupper, string.tolower, string.strip_tags, convert.*, consumed, convert.iconv.*, bzip2.*, zlib.*
```


Was mache ich falsch oder was fehlt noch das ich erfolgreich mit php zips entpacken kann.

Dank schonmal jetzt
Greetz
Tobi


----------



## Flex (9. November 2008)

Damit die Klasse zur Verfügung steht, muss PHP mit dem Zusatz "--enable-zip" kompiliert sein.

[phpf]phpinfo[/phpf] sollte den Unterpunkt "zip" beinhalten. Falls nicht wirst du deinen Hoster ansprechen müssen.


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (9. November 2008)

Danke Felix für dine schnelle Antwort.
Leider kann ich in der php.ini nichts finden mit zip oder so.
Da ich das Lokal mit Mamp mache, muss ich das selber lösen.

Wie kann man denn PHP mit dem Zusatz --enable-zip kompilieren ?
Was muss ich dafür tun ?

Greetz
tobi


----------



## Flex (9. November 2008)

Ich sagte auch [phpf]phpinfo[/phpf], nicht php.ini. Oder hast du dich da nur vertan?

Schau mal hier:
Installation unter Mac OS X

Dort dürfte auch ein Kapitel über das kompilieren von PHP dabei sein.


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (10. November 2008)

... ja hatte mich vertan 

In der phpinfo() steht einiges von gzip und bzip. aber nix von "nur" zip.

Aber großen Dank für den link, werd mir das mal genauer anschauen.

Cuu


----------



## PHP-Profi (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du PHP nicht neu kompilen möchtest kannst du auch auf PHP > 5.2 umsteigen und das Paket php5-zip installieren.

Sollte das Paket nicht für dein OS existieren probier einfach mal folgendes in deine php.ini einzufügen:

extension_dir="/usr/local/lib/php_modules/5-LATEST"
extension="zip.so"


----------

